# allis chalmers wd engine swaps



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Ok Im the first to admit Im no ex[pert on engine swaps but I got a chance yesterday to talk with a 89 yr old gentleman who likely has forgotten more about the old wd a d series AC than most will ever learn. 
I mentioned I wish I could find an wd45 diesel. and he gave me a suggestion on how to make my own. 
Ok well I dont have a diesel but I do have a 262 on a old gleaner f .
the gentleman informed me this was the same block as the 230 budha diesel and could easily be put in a wd . its a bolt in conversion .
you need to add 5" to the frame rails order the 3/8 steel adpter plate for the diesel wd45 and you have to order the clutch shaft running from the flywheel back to the hand clutch . the flywheel and clutch of the wd will bolt directly to the 262 . 
The gentleman showed me photos of him putting this exact thing together and the pto ratings of the tractor after it was completed 91 pto HP on a wd thats some real power . 
wish I could sit for weeks and pick this mans brain .
On the plus side I bought a wd from him a 51 with complete engine rebuild 
new sleeves pistons,head and valves,bearings, brakes,radiator,water pump . inshort Its like buying a new wd and all for $1500 .
as soon as I get the trans shaft I'll be making my own 90+hp wd with the other one I have thats currently knocking .


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

It's always amazing to talk to someone up in years like that. These days there are people who tape oral histories to preserve some of the knowledge. Around 1981 I spent a day with a man I worked with and his father. His father had been a tool and die maker at Bethlehem's Sparrows Point Works. I wish I had taken a tape recorder. He worked in the day when you didn't buy drill bits, reamers, etc. You made them. It was a fascinating day listening to him.


----------



## fixer1958 (Dec 12, 2005)

It could be done I suppose. I'm not doubting what the old gentleman had to say, but I doubt it will be a quick bolt in/on spank it and go situation.
Unless you are bent on a diesel engine, why not just put the gleaner engine in it and gain 20 or so Hp or more.
Run it past these guy's and see what they have to say.
http://www.allischalmers.com/new/forum/default.asp


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

wel feel free to run it by them .
ever seen a wc/b , if you look in the AC history they made one prototype after retiring he made his own . You can buy it if you want for 1500 
http://seks.craigslist.org/grd/2193133300.html
figure if he can build this odds are good he has forgotten more about old ACs than most will ever learn 
what he is saying is you have to change the front tranny shaft because the 3/8s adapter plate used on the Diesel make the standard shaft to short . 
the Budha 262 and 230 are the same block . the 230 was used in the WD45 diesel .
no its not a quick slap, in and go 
you have to extend the frame 5" move the radiator to the very front as was done on the diesel, you will also have to extend the hood, stering shaft ( the diesel had a U joint)


----------



## fixer1958 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm not doubting it can be done. If you want to do it........ do it!
If the old guy says it can happen, I'll take your word for it.

A WD/WD45 has a u-joint in the steering shaft also, by the way.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

PyroDon said:


> Ok Im the first to admit Im no ex[pert on engine swaps but I got a chance yesterday to talk with a 89 yr old gentleman who likely has forgotten more about the old wd a d series AC than most will ever learn.
> I mentioned I wish I could find an wd45 diesel. and he gave me a suggestion on how to make my own.
> Ok well I dont have a diesel but I do have a 262 on a old gleaner f .
> the gentleman informed me this was the same block as the 230 budha diesel and could easily be put in a wd . its a bolt in conversion .
> ...


very neat! I like doing stuff like that


----------



## ancientcubsfan (Mar 12, 2016)

This is not a very good idea. Yes, you can get all kinds of pto horsepower, but if you intend to use the tractor for field work, the driveline is not designed for that kind of power. Not to say it wouldn't be fine for tractor pulling, which only lasts for 20 seconds or so. But for field work, usually for hours at a time, not so good. Better off with a really good 226 Power Crater engine. I've owned a WD-45, and it is a real work horse, and the engines last a long time. And they are very economical of gas, for the amount of power they put out. The 262 gas uses more gas per hour than the 226. I used to pull a 4 bottom Snap-Coupler mounted plow with mine. That plow had a guage wheel on it. I also pulled a 12 foot tandem disc harrow with it, and the traction booster system was a real God-send for that kind of work. :runforhills:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Available after October of 1954* Allis-Chalmers
WD45 diesel
*6-cylinder*
liquid-cooled vertical I-head
*230 ci [3.8 L]* 
Nearest I can tell it had 38 draw bar horse power.

______________________________________________

The gleaner engine will work fine with the extension of frame rails and clutch output shaft.

Would be a fine tractor to do normal tillage work with limitations. yes with 90hp you could probably use a 18 foot chisel plow but I have a feeling the drive train could not handle that gaff for long.
Should be a fuel sipper for sure.

 Al


----------



## ancientcubsfan (Mar 12, 2016)

A gas engine is a constant heat engine, as compared to a diesel engine, which is a constant pressure engine. The gas engine of the industrial type, like the Power Crater WD-45 engine is most efficient at 85% of maximum output. Efficient in the sense of horsepower hours per gallon. Their effiency goes down as the engine throttle is closed. Yes, they burn less gas at, say, half throttle, but it is not commenserate with the reduction of power output. So, that said, a 262 gas engine developing 45 horspower at part throttle will use more gallons per hour than the 226 Power Crater engine will at 85% of maximum. The way we traditionally tested for overloading (more than 85% power) was to open the throttle to wide open, and see if the tractor will accelerate with the plow or disc harrow in the ground. Level ground, of course. You should never shut off one of these engines immediatly after hard work. They should be run a little faster than idle for at least five minutes for the temperatures inside the engine to stabilise.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I saw a B AC at a sale once that had a huge B&S engine in it. Didn't see it run, and I think it had a pulley with like 4 belts on it


----------

